# Twirls/spins before going outside or excited?



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Everytime I go to take Sam out he does his "ballerina dance" and it's just annoying, I usually wait til he stops and then proceed to put his leash on. I always make him sit/wait to go out the door, but I want to know if anyone else has shepherds that do this as well?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Spinning, twirling is an OCD behavior that needs to be stopped. I'm no expert, but I would definitely be researching ways to redirect it or talking to a behaviorist.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Put him in a down before you start to get ready to go out.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I think it's pretty common, both of our dogs have spun a time or two when they're excited about something.  Just keep doing what you're doing, wait for him to sit, don't reward him for the spins. 
I wouldn't call it OCD unless the dog does it for long periods of time for no reason.

Posted same time as ponyfarm-putting him in a down should work too.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Doesn't sound like OCD spinning by the description. My guys do something similiar when they are going for a ride. Just so excited to be going out they they jump and spin and carry on.

Down-Stay is an excellent idea. There are ways to desensitize that behavior. Practice like you are going out and every time he gets over excited (jumping spinning) then put his leash/collar down and go do something else. He only gets those on and out the door when he's calm and controlled.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado does when excited, I just ignore it and he settles after one or two max.

I wouldn't call it OCD either unless it's consistent and not just in one circumstance.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Use the behavior to your advantage. Verbally mark the positions and ask for turns, circles ups before you begin a training session. It'll bring the dog into drive and more enthusiasm to train. Do it after a correction as well, before you resume the training. 
It would only take a minute or two before you head out to work on this(while the dog is naturally doing it)
Then after you've done the markers on the behaviors, you can put the dog in a down to leash him.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Use the behavior to your advantage. Verbally mark the positions and ask for turns, circles ups before you begin a training session. It'll bring the dog into drive and more enthusiasm to train. Do it after a correction as well, before you resume the training.
> It would only take a minute or two before you head out to work on this(while the dog is naturally doing it)
> Then after you've done the markers on the behaviors, you can put the dog in a down to leash him.


Thank you, you made a very good point here. I'll try this with him!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

leash him and stop him from spinning and then follow
your procedure for exiting.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if the OP has rugs laying in front of the door it would be
good to teach him to spin on command when entering the house
on rainy days, snow days or when his feet are dirty.



onyx'girl said:


> Use the behavior to your advantage. Verbally mark the positions and ask for turns, circles ups before you begin a training session. It'll bring the dog into drive and more enthusiasm to train. Do it after a correction as well, before you resume the training.
> It would only take a minute or two before you head out to work on this(while the dog is naturally doing it)
> Then after you've done the markers on the behaviors, you can put the dog in a down to leash him.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

When I grab the leash Chief does one jumping spin. I wait until he sits and is calm no howling or whining out of excitement before I clip the leash to collar then I make him wait inside until I say okay before he is allowed to go outside. He only does it one time and its out of excitement that hes going outside. I think its cute, but I don't reward him for it.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> if the OP has rugs laying in front of the door it would be
> good to teach him to spin on command when entering the house
> on rainy days, snow days or when his feet are dirty.


OK..that made me laugh!!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like you have a Malinois.  Just kidding. My girl does that. I eventually was able to teach her "stop". Which meant to stop spinning.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Glad to see a post on that in light of the recent Tufts Study post on OCD behaviors [requesting participants]

I described this [below] and they told me they did not want any dogs like mine (spin on occassion but not ocd about it) because they want clearcut black and white.

Beau does the same thing waiting for ball, going out door which includes veriticle leaps, and I persist with requiring a sit or a down. Spin does not EVER pay. He does not spin any other time including not in his crate ( I have see that with excited dogs)

One of those things I *think* could easily turn into OCD if allowed


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Shenzi spins. It is bordering OCD. She does it in crate, she does it for going outside, she does it when she is excited, she does it. I don't allow it, execpt for a small time period when I mistakenly thought if I marked it I coould stop it. Teaching her to spin in different directions only made her worse. Now, whenever I *know* the spin is coming she gets the down.


----------

